
Robyn / Killing Me - music video written in code  - Mistone
http://www.robyn.com/killingme/
======
RodgerTheGreat
My favorite "code music video" is still Grandaddy's Beautiful Ground, written
in BASIC for the Apple ][:

<http://stewdio.org/jed/>

------
Mistone
The video is written entirely in code, and feeds in content from fans via
Twitter. The beginning of the video features words from the song, in which
Robyn sings about the various vices that are killing her.

------
aiurtourist
This song is killing me. Seriously -- make it stop.

------
ohhnoodont
Although procedurally generated music videos are common, the twitter
integration is novel.

------
danbmil99
Kind of nifty, but why does every tech-savvy music project have to sound like
the euro-techno they play at Neiman Marcus?

------
kalmar
Don't have any glasses to check out the 3D.

Along similar lines, it's really impressive what people are able to do with
Processing. Eg, <http://vimeo.com/658158>.

~~~
dmoney
It's flash.

------
ntoll
Nice video... shame about the song. (Ref "Not the 9 o'clock News" - classic
British 80s comedy: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQamw4xxxHY>)

------
LordLandon_
Looks like someone else's been playing too much Rez too.

------
piotrSikora
Awesome! And it's in 3D (looks great in glasses).

------
thegyppo
Has nothing on Autechre - Gantz Graf

------
ddemchuk
Can anyone throw some loops together with really annoying vocals laid on top
and call it music? what the hell was that?

------
kuda
I was hoping for an impressive demo, but what I got was a simple animation and
bad electro-singtalk music.

